# WTT Girls BAW/BAH Thread



## Pyrrhic

A new thread for us, as the old thread was getting rather long and a lot of new people have come to WTT and some people have moved on to the pregnancy forums, and some have become mummies already! :)

So if you are waiting to try, then let's chat!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

How are we all this morning??


----------



## lozzy21

Bored lol


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Hiya :wave: Lozzy!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOOh a shiny new thread!! 

Morning ladies, how is everyone today? I am very happy 

*IT IS FRIDAY!!!! *:wohoo:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi what you up to today?


----------



## Serene123

I either have hayfever or a cold... :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

My DD has hayfever, she is allergic to tree pollen apparently!


----------



## Serene123

I've never had hayfever before but I think I'd rather have hayfever than a cold :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

At least it is treatable i suppose - unlike colds!


----------



## Poshie

Ooo it's all changing here! I am not WTT I am TTC, but hey. So we are now BAW and BAH girls :D

Well I'm in the BAWcategory and jsut doing the rounds whilst I have a spare 10 minutes.
Lovely day out there, not fair I'm stuck in the office.

Tracy - you sound very merry on this Friday morning :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Poshie :wave: I am always much more cheerful on a Friday LOL! BAW for me too!


----------



## buffycat

BAW for me too.....had a job to get logged on this morning...laptop completely screwed, so ended up going home and getting my other work laptop.

happier today as i feel like utter crap!


----------



## Serene123

I wouldn't say I'm BAH, more Lazy At Home... I have a million things I could be doing :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay for the return of the :sick: Buffy :happydance:!


----------



## golcarlilly

Toria I LOVE your superpower blinky!!!


----------



## Serene123

Thank you! :D

Anyone doing anything today? Today is the second day in a row I've been let down by friends for days out.. Grr.. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Working :hissy: 

Friends are a pain in the rear end sometimes aren't they? 

Has anyone heard any more from Nat?


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon.. might take me a few days to get any photos or story up. But do have new profile piccie on facebook if anyone wants to see :) I'll try and change this one too.. before madam wakes up for a feed


----------



## Poshie

Yay, welcome back Mummy Nat! :yipee: :yipee:

Can't wait to read your birth story and congratulations again :D


----------



## buffycat

looking forward to pics Nat......did you and dh manage to get any sleep?

:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

ooh, this is one i've not seen before.....:rofl:




*Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.*


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat - congratulations hunni how are you? :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Just a couple of photos... very tired at moment, back off to bed xx
 



Attached Files:







Isobel_005.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 9









Isobel_006.jpg
File size: 88.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh Nat she is GORGEOUS!! and so much hair!! You take care now and get lots of rest Mummy!! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

The very first BAW baby, I am so happy!!!


----------



## baby.love

Oh Nat she is so beautifull :) Have a good rest hun xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! Nat she is beautiful :cloud9: x


----------



## NickyT75

The new thread is a bit weird tho coz most of the original BAW members aren't WTT... 
(we just met here and felt comfortable so stayed together even tho we are all at different stages in our journeys)

is the new thread now just for WTTers? :shrug: x


----------



## golcarlilly

It had better not be cos I am not leaving - SO THERE!!! (I have been here since the beginning!) We just have a new thread periodically when the old one gets too long!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!! 

Nat - Isobel looks gorgeous!! Just like her mummy.... Im really looking forward to hearing the birth story!! 

Buffy - Glad your feeling :sick: 

Tracy - You are rather chipper today!!! If you wasnt up the duff I'd think you're pissed!! :rofl:

Leah - :wave: hiya


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> The new thread is a bit weird tho coz most of the original BAW members aren't WTT...
> (we just met here and felt comfortable so stayed together even tho we are all at different stages in our journeys)
> 
> is the new thread now just for WTTers? :shrug: x

I was thinking the same!??


----------



## Serene123

Awww Nat, she's beautiful!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I kept the thread title the same?

But yeah, I think the idea was that the old thread was full of scan pictures, people talking about pregnancy symptoms, morning sickness, etc. 

I can totally understand wanting to update your friends on your journey, because it's important and you have come so far but not many WTT girls even post in these threads now.

I wouldn't feel comfortable coming in here and moaning about not being PG tbh. Sorry girls :( I'd kill for some morning sickness just now, and I'd love to have a bump and see my baby on a scan. 

So why not keep posting in here as it's where you started, but keep your updates to your journals? Or start a special BAW graduates club, where we can hope to join you girls one day :) I like the second idea actually, I'd love to be a BAW graduate!


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry you and I are the founders of the BAW club so I don't think they would turf us out LOL


----------



## golcarlilly

rafwife said:


> I kept the thread title the same?
> 
> But yeah, I think the idea was that the old thread was full of scan pictures, people talking about pregnancy symptoms, morning sickness, etc.
> 
> I can totally understand wanting to update your friends on your journey, because it's important and you have come so far but not many WTT girls even post in these threads now.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable coming in here and moaning about not being PG tbh. Sorry girls :( I'd kill for some morning sickness just now, and I'd love to have a bump and see my baby on a scan.
> 
> So why not keep posting in here as it's where you started, but keep your updates to your journals? Or start a special BAW graduates club, where we can hope to join you girls one day :) I like the second idea actually, I'd love to be a BAW graduate!


:sad1: I appreciate the fact that new members might not realise who we are or why we post in here when we are now pg or had lo already but we were just a small group of ladies who shared a common thing - we were all BAW and that was why the thread was started, we did try and move once over but since we are all at different stages it was decided to move back, I am sorry if we have been upsetting anyone, I for one know exactly how it feels to want a baby and to lose one and I would be devastated to think I had inadvertently upset anyone, does anyone have any suggestions on where we could move BAW to?


----------



## Serene123

Nic! :shock: I honestly don't see the problem :shrug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

forget I even said anything. I wasn't trying to upset people, but obviously it's going to be taken the wrong way.


----------



## buffycat

are we being evicted??
:cry:

:argh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

buffycat said:


> are we being evicted??
> :cry:
> 
> :argh:

No, that wasn't my point at all but it's obviously going to be taken like that so just forget I said anything, and ignore me.


----------



## NickyT75

I dont know what to say :( without it coming out wrong

but it feels like the original members are being pushed out even tho the BAW club was started by us IYSWIM?

we dont wanna offend anyone who is WTT but we have been chatting here for about a year so dunno how i feel about it really? 

anyone was welcome to join in and chat anytime they wanted 

sorry im struggling to find words for what im trying to say :( x


----------



## DaisyDuke

I think u have said it perfectly Nicky :hugs: XXX


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies :wave: 

Hiya Kerry how are you hun?

Is BAW moving? 

I can understand everyones point of view and must admit i feel funny about posting too much about my pregnancy in here due to not wanting to hurt/offend anyone.. Maybe thats just me being a twit though lol?!


----------



## lozzy21

Im not wanting to upset anyone but this past week iv been sooooo bored when off work and no ones in chat and have looked at this but most of the chat is about being pregnant or their lo's. If bfp announcments have been banned from this section for not wainting to remind others what they havent got so isent this thread a bit the same?
Im not eveicting anyone but if you are all at different stages wouldent it make more sence for the thread to be moved to general chatter?


----------



## sparkswillfly

some of the responses were a bit hostile. Its just a thread. good idea about general chat lozzy or girly sanctuary or something.


----------



## Serene123

I don't think the intention of the new thread was to push old people out though?


----------



## sparkswillfly

I thought it got refreshed anyway?


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well I know I'm not WTT and I understand that you guys had a thread you feel comfortable with. Although I'm sure this thread wasn't meant to upset anybody. Maybe you guys should make your own again in TTC or something?? Just to avoid any arguments or upset. Just a suggestion :)


----------



## Serene123

:shrug: Not sure? They've been around for ages, and I've posted in "their" thread before. They're very welcoming lovely ladies, and I don't think just because you're in WTT you should have to not mention your baby, or your pregnancy or whatever..

I mention Caitlyn in WTT? And people in WTT can see my sig? Should I not mention Caitlyn to my friends here?

I just think it's going to far to push old people out who have been chatting here for ages. We're not pregnant anymore, but I know I for one know some things about being pregnant and do post in the pregnancy sections :shrug:

I can see where she's coming from I just don't think it's nice to push people out.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree Toria


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im confused. never mind...


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies! Loving the new title 'cause I'm definitely Bored At Home!!! :rofl:

Personally, I don't see why there should be any confusion/issues..
Yes, most of the women that post on this thread (well, our old threads anyway!) are TTC or pregnant.. But the thread has always been in WTT and I don't see why it should be moved? It's not hurting anyone and if any WTT girls feel uncomfortable posting in the thread then don't? I don't mean that in a horrible way but I've been posting in the BAW threads for a while and I'm WTT and don't feel in any way excluded.

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine!
xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Just re-read the whole thread I was skimming before. I thought the problem was that the thread had been refreshed.:dohh:


----------



## AppleBlossom

No the other one has been replaced by this one which is now a sticky although I think the other one is still around


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well said Ella :hugs: XXX


----------



## golcarlilly

I think we need to move our BAW group to the chatter area girls, I know we tried it before and it didn't work but I can't never talk about my pregnancy or eventually my baby on this thread - all the girls mean so much to me and we have all gone through so much together! I think from what has been said I am going to feel uncomfortable posting if the thread stays where it is as we have obviously been causing confusion/upset to some members 

*Please do not take this post in any other way than which I meant it and that is that I don't want to upset anyone !*


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> Afternoon.. might take me a few days to get any photos or story up. But do have new profile piccie on facebook if anyone wants to see :) I'll try and change this one too.. before madam wakes up for a feed

I saw the piccies on Facebook. I hope you don't mind but I was showing off your LO to a couple of my co-workers like the proud lil BAW auntie I am. :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

golcarlilly said:


> I think we need to move our BAW group to the chatter area girls, I know we tried it before and it didn't work but I can't never talk about my pregnancy or eventually my baby on this thread - all the girls mean so much to me and we have all gone through so much together! I think from what has been said I am going to feel uncomfortable posting if the thread stays where it is as we have obviously been causing confusion/upset to some members
> 
> *Please do not take this post in any other way than which I meant it and that is that I don't want to upset anyone !*

The thread is fine where it is. I dont think anyones offended. Im WTT but I also have a baby. Can we not just start afresh.. the old members stay where they are and the new ones introduce themselves and everyones happy?

Hi Im sam and Im wtt.. Im bored at home rather than bored at work...


----------



## Serene123

Come on girls, don't be silly :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

sparkswillfly said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I think we need to move our BAW group to the chatter area girls, I know we tried it before and it didn't work but I can't never talk about my pregnancy or eventually my baby on this thread - all the girls mean so much to me and we have all gone through so much together! I think from what has been said I am going to feel uncomfortable posting if the thread stays where it is as we have obviously been causing confusion/upset to some members
> 
> *Please do not take this post in any other way than which I meant it and that is that I don't want to upset anyone !*
> 
> The thread is fine where it is. I dont think anyones offended. Im WTT but I also have a baby. Can we not just start afresh.. the old members stay where they are and the new ones introduce themselves and everyones happy?
> 
> Hi Im sam and Im wtt.. Im bored at home rather than bored at work...Click to expand...


Good idea Sam :) 

Im Nicky LTTTC and also BAH as i was recently made redundant :( x


----------



## Serene123

I'm Toria, BAH with a noisey little monster & WTT number 2 :)


----------



## Ella

I'm Ella, BAH, desperately looking for a job and WTT#1. :)
xx


----------



## Poshie

Um I'm all confused.....what's going on? I was quite happy with our long running BAW thread, now I feel like we've been evicted! Who decides? Surely the founders of the original BAW thread? Help me out here please? 

I am TTC and BAW :D


----------



## golcarlilly

I want to move our BAW club to another location away from WTT please? Kerry where have you gone?


----------



## sparkswillfly

this is ridiculous. im not posting here anymore.


----------



## Sambatiki

So sorry girls I was BusyAtWork with my boss sat here at my desk!!! :rofl: 

TBH I thought that the thread was just being refreshed, but then the title changed and it was suggested that the TTC ladies and Preggers ladies posted in a different section... kinda upset me. So didnt want to post anything without clearly thinking about what to say. I completely understand that some WTT's might find some of the TTC and Preggers chatter upsetting... But when we started BAW a year ago no-one else really bothered coming in here iygwim.... I suppose none of us though that we had upset anyone and no-one really came in here. 

If we people prefer we move Im ok with it... I really dont want to offend or upset. I guess we where feeling a bit upset ourselves just because its only become an issue today. 

Im happy with where ever we move as long as we're together and we're all happy!!! 

Muchos Love! xxxx

If this has already been resolved then ignore me!! :rofl:

Im samba LTTC no1!!! xxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Well. I'm moving on then. This was meant to be a happy place to share and kill some time while BAW. Now there's a new thread and there is a bunch of arguing about who is meant to be here. Hard to keep a PMA when people are scrapping over nothing IMO.


----------



## Ella

It's simple IMO.

I don't see the point in a move because it's always been in WTT, *should* be in WTT and I don't see why there's an issue been raised now when it's been in WTT for ages!!

Like I said before, if people are offended by this thread then they don't have to read it? It is _ONE_ sticky in the WHOLE of the WTT section.. Easy to look past, right? :)
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I have never felt unwelcome nor intentionally made anyone else feel unwelcome on this forum and yet right now I feel like I have committed some cardinal sin or something, I have been posting on the BAW thread since Samba and I started it up back in June last year and no-one has ever taken offence to any of the situations any of us have been in, be it M/C, TTC, WTT or becoming pregnant, people have come here and been welcomed by us all, some have been fleeting visits and some have stayed - I just don't get this at all and can't understand why we need to change at all really?


----------



## Poshie

I've been giving it some thought and I agree with Ella - I don't see what's changed and why we don't carry on as we always have :D


----------



## NickyT75

this is really getting a bit out of hand :(


----------



## golcarlilly

I am logging off for the afternoon, this is upsetting me I will catch up with you all later 

Love you girlies :kiss:


----------



## Wobbles

You girls do know the WTT section can be just as sensitive as the TTC sections right? That people are WTT for various reasons connected to TTC and although people use all areas of the forum, pop over to various threads and say hi share news etc this section is not a trimester or birth announcements section. 

Just like we have the guideline that no BFPs should be announced here ...

People are WTT after a loss etc the BAW thread was an idea started long ago but for those girls who were in the WTT section and were at work to discuss general life stuff not baby stuff!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Rafwife was only trying to make all comfortable ...She was not the member who original suggested a new thread and that these threads were becoming uncomfortable.

Maybe people should think about others?

Just a thought!


----------



## jillypoop

Edited-deleted it


----------



## lozzy21

I think wobbs has summed it up nicely.


----------



## buffycat

i'm in totoal shock.....i really do not know what to say....

i wasn't surprised at a new sticky this morning....absolutely no prbelm with that....but it is a sticky....not a thread with all of the main ones....

we have been here for a long time, and we never mean to cause offence.

speaking for myself........half the time i do not know where to go........having had three miscarriages.....what i need is the love and support of my BAW friends. I think that the other BAW people would say the same.....we seem to be in limbo land......

if we were hurting people, perhaps a private note to each of us would have been better placed?


----------



## jillypoop

lozzy21 said:


> I think wobbs has summed it up nicely.

Totally agree, didn't see her post before I posted mine and now feel like a bit of a plonker lol.


Clean slate ladies?

What's everyone got planned tonight? 

I've been making tweety pie biscuits for OH's lil brother's birthday tomorrow (he's 17 lol) but tweety pie didn't like my dough so ended up being circles, am going to decorate with his name so hope that he doesn't notice the awfulness hehe!!

I love you all on here :D -just incase anyone thought otherwise. 

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Nobody get upset of course people pop back share things scans etc thats natural and its nice people form friendships ...what I'm trying to say is the idea was for a general chit chat group that was not related to the ins and outs of wtt ttc etc etc kind of a get away and of course the odd conversation of other things come up but the threads general idea isn't a pregnancy one ...does that make sense? Im all over place today.

Journals are a good way of catching up staying up to date with your buddies to reply and discuss issues when others move on but don't forget their forum friends.

Try not to think everyones against you all that are pregnant post any pictures etc or for others than anyone is doing it on purpose.

Stay on ball girls :hugs: and nobody fights just simply discuss how others may feel which isn't DON'T but too much is too much?

Blergh I'm going I'm waffling on an on round an round because I'm rushing 

x


----------



## lozzy21

Im going over to a friends, shes not long had a baby and dosent feel conforable being on her own with her. Were going to have pizza and girl talk.

Jilly i think he would prefer his name rather than tweety :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Reread my post and i should explain cos that makes my freind sound like a bad mum lol
Her dd has dome problems when first born and spent 2 weeks in special care and is a bit scared to be on her own just incase anything happens.


----------



## golcarlilly

Wobbles said:


> You girls do know the WTT section can be just as sensitive as the TTC sections right? That people are WTT for various reasons connected to TTC and although people use all areas of the forum, pop over to various threads and say hi share news etc this section is not a trimester or birth announcements section.
> 
> Just like we have the guideline that no BFPs should be announced here ...
> 
> People are WTT after a loss etc the BAW thread was an idea started long ago but for those girls who were in the WTT section and were at work to discuss general life stuff not baby stuff!!!

Ok I can't keep away cos I really feel the need to defend us! That is not strictly true, we actually started the thread cos we were bored at work and just wanted to chat about anything and everything and I think if you read back over the threads that we have done just that, no topic has been taboo and sometimes we are serious and sometimes just plain silly, nothing has ever been said to us before about mentioning children/babies TTC problems (and these have been discussed in detail on the thread too) or anything else we have ever talked about!

*Please please please* can we either just continue as we have been or could one of the mods please move us to a more suitable home, I love this forum and I could not have got through the last year of my life without my BAW buddies and sorry if I am being a drama queen but I am reduced to tears now!! 

Thank you :hug:


----------



## Ella

I'm glad that this has all been cleared up now and I am by no means trying to start it up agai,n but I just wanted to say that I think it's completely unfair how people that have never posted in the BAW thread before have now decided to say that they feel uncomfortable posting in the thread instead of taking it up with the 'BAW ladies' when they first had the issue and now it's blown up into this.

This is the last I'm going to say, hope it doesn't offend anyone or make them feel uncomfortable and I just wanted to put my opinion across.
xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh my! :shock: As part of the original BAW team, all I can say is that we all stayed in WTT because that is where we all felt comfortable. Yes, it was mainly to talk about general life stuff, but as more of us moved over to TTC and then achieved :bfp:'s we started talking about that too. We can always move the group over to general chat, but I'm with the others in wondering why only now after a year, this has caused problems? :shrug: 

Originally it was just a small group of us that have become very good and close friends so we weren't offended when :bfp:'s were announced or babies were born. On the contrary, we were absolutely delighted! :cloud9: 

I mean atm, I have switched from TTC to WTT until I can (once again) overcome my depression, I find another job and/or DH and I can figure out finances, but I'm not offended by TTC or baby talk. Generally, we do talk about life stuff and TTC and babies is a part of life. 

I know someone mentioned moving the thread over to General Chat but that it hasn't worked in the past? Maybe we can try it again over there..? I think it's wonderful that we have new members :hi: to you all btw. But just to avoid hurt feelings, arguments, etc...we can move our BAW thread on over to General Chat?

I can understand how some of us feel as though we are being evicted especially since we've all been here so long (and Kerry and Tracy were the ones who originally created BAW), but moving on over to General Chat may be a good thing? But then the question is does that mean we can't ever discuss TTC, pregnancies or babies? :shrug: We can't have a BAW thread in every section and someone is ALWAYS bound to be offended no matter where we are and what we speak of. 

Maybe put a disclaimer of sorts under BAW/BAH to say Bored at work and bored at home is a thread to discuss life. TTC, pregnancy and baby issues may be discussed. Then people can decide whether or not they want to be a part of it? I dunno...just a suggestion. 

I like the name BAH too though as now I am very very bored at home. :rofl: :rofl: 


*CONGRATULATIONS NAT! Isobel is absolutely beautiful!!!! *

and a very big welcome to our new members :hi: :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

I was one that posted my scan pick x The reason I did it in here was because I was nervous about starting a preg journal when I got my bfp & wanted to wait until I knew all was ok x My friends in BAW knew that this was the only place they could all see my pic as I havent got a journal x 
I started in here as a WTT then on to TTC & then on to preg x

This thread has been in WTT for a long time x just dont understand why its a problem now x


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> I can understand how some of us feel as though we are being evicted especially since we've all been here so long (and Kerry and Tracy were the ones who originally created BAW), but moving on over to General Chat may be a good thing? But then the question is does that mean we can't ever discuss TTC, pregnancies or babies? :shrug: We can't have a BAW thread in every section and someone is ALWAYS bound to be offended no matter where we are and what we speak of.

Totally agree with you on this bit Chris x x x


----------



## Chris77

Aww Reedy....beautiful scan pic! :cloud9: :headspin:


----------



## baby.love

Chris i totally agree with you!

Hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Aww Reedy....beautiful scan pic! :cloud9: :headspin:

Thanks Chris x x x


----------



## Poshie

I agree with everything you all just said ;)
Chris, you've been away for AGES! How are you doing today hun?


----------



## Chris77

thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm doing okay. I have my good days and my bad. Still no word from DH's job. The director he spoke with told him not to worry about it and that there will be some kind of work for me there, even if it's only part time but I have as yet to hear anything. I've sent my resume all over the place, it's posted on monster.com, etc. No takers. This is such a bad time to be out of work. DH is being wonderfully supportive. :cloud9: He doesn't allow me to feel guilty or upset. When I get like that he just keeps reminding me that he isn't angry or upset with me. I made a mistake...a mistake that shouldn't have caused me my job and that he loves me very much and to take this time off to do the things I ordinarily wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya chris!! 

Glad youre okish!! xxx


----------



## Poshie

I understand Chris :hugs: 

I hope something turns up on the job front and that's great that DH is soo supportive :D
Like you say, it's not the greatest of times to be unemployed but things will work out I am sure. ;)


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris :hugs: something will turn up for you I know it, posted you a visitor message this morning cos I was missing you, it is fab to have you back :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> Chris :hugs: something will turn up for you I know it, posted you a visitor message this morning cos I was missing you, it is fab to have you back :hugs:

I second that!!! xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

So what is everyone up to this weekend? I am going away tomorrow yaay!! got to decide what clothes to take tonight, the weather is so bloomin unpredictable!!


----------



## Reedy

Glad to have you back Chris x


----------



## Chris77

Awww...thank you so much ladies. :cry:

Not sure what we're doing this weekend. It's going to be 84 degrees tomorrow and Sunday! :shock: I think I'll take a lawn chair outside and read my Nora Robert's novel with little Annie running around. 

I think FIL's dog is trying to rub out my little Annie. He keeps drinking all her water. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Who is Nora Roberts what sort of novel is it?


----------



## Chris77

It's a romance/horror novel. :happydance: It's called The Pagan Stone...the last book in the trilogy of the Sign of Seven. Nora Roberts is a romance author but not trashy romance...very good! :thumbup:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh I might have to look her up and try one!


----------



## buffycat

are we safe in here then?

Chris.....i am sooooo pleased to have you back here....have missed you lots......:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I highly recommend it!!

Buffy!! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Who knows, I am not going anywhere without you lot anyway! 

Right ladies I am signing off and heading home, have fab weekends all of you :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy have a lush weekend x 

Hiya Buffy x How are you?? x

I need a new book to read x Might have to have a look at those ones Chris x Lucky you having that gorgeous weather x
Its been nice here today but quite windy so a bit chilly x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy have a good weekend 

Reedy, it's been rainy here all week so the sun is finally shining!


----------



## baby.love

Right thats my son happy with his tea and another load of washing done.

Chris your weekend sounds like my idea of heaven, i get lost in books :)
Buffy i hope so :hugs:
Tracy :hugs: we will all stay together hun xxxx

I feel really sick ladies :( But i think all the chocolate spread sandwiches i ate are to blame :lol:


----------



## buffycat

windy here.......

off for a meal out tonight, so going home when i've finished this report i'm doing.......

freaked me out when we almost lost the group.......


----------



## Ella

we'll never lose the group buffy.. I even made another thread in the main WTT section incase any of you didn't wanna post in this one :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## Serene123

Hey Chris! Wondered where you are. Read your journal. How are things? x


----------



## buffycat

bless Ella....you're a star!


----------



## Chris77

Hey Toria...things are going okay. Desperately searching for a job...and totally bored out of my mind at home. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

crap..one of my dogs just farted. :sick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

:rofl:

have missed your little ditties Chris!


----------



## buffycat

ttfn....

speak to you all on Monday.....

:wave:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy have a good weekend! :wave:


----------

